
Google is now indexing back copies of newspapers - iamelgringo
http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=w0sNAAAAIBAJ&dq=armstrong&sjid=D20DAAAAIBAJ&pg=6256%2C2864141
======
lacker
Ironic, on the day UAL crashes because someone sees an old news article.

